# Sick Red Devil, Large Lump



## Cronik (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone. i am new here!

i have a sick Red Devil named Fergie

The sick fish is in a community tank with other species of Cichlids, she is the only Red Devil.
The Tank is 110 gallons, i do water changes every 2 weeks and all the parameters are fine...
Fergie is roughly 6-7 years old. She has been a very good fish, always eating, never sick. i have never had any "illness" issues in my tank before. I am worried about her! and not sure what is wrong. i have tried some epson salts 3 days ago, no change.
I noticed the large lump on her left side by the tail roughly a week ago, for the first 3 days she swap with her head facing the top constantly, the last 4 days she has swam with her head facing the bottom. She will not eat much at all, if any....
also, her eyes have seem to have protruded a bit more then usual and the left one is a tad milky.
here are some pics of the Lump. Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just put it out of its missery.

Its got an bacterial infection. But at this stage I dont think it will recover


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post the water test results for your tank? This will help us to help you.

The water appears cloudy but it may just be the pics.

What other fish are in this tank? Are you seeing any problems with them?

Lumps on the body are not a good sign and may be a tumor in nature.


----------

